# gnats/fruit flies



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

We need to know the specie of fly. That will point us in the right direction to discover their source. Oftentime small flies are coming from a source that requires drain cleaning, plumbing repairs, detective work to find rotting food, organic debris wet from roof leaks/condensate drains, etc. Proper ID is the first step. Can you post photo's or do the research/legwork?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/flies-coming-out-my-tub-drain-111310/


----------



## Heatwave (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a start. But the thread doesn't contain many concrete solutions. Are you supposed to just pour something down the drain?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Identifying the specie will show us what, where, they like to breed/live in. To try a treatment prior to knowing this is literally shooting in the dark; oftentimes wasting time and resources.


----------

